# Advice on rabbit hunting



## De4dC3ll (Feb 11, 2020)

So I've decided to get into rabbit hunting this year. And haven't had much luck. Either just luck in general or location based (hunting state land). Anyways I came across this place at the end of a scouting day and managed to spook one cotton tail who led me to his den entrance in the side of the hill in the picture. Ended up finding a few more den entrances so it seems like a decent spot to invest some time. 

So I'm wondering, what's the best way to approach this kind of terrain while solo. Ocassionally have a buddy who comes with but it's rare.


----------



## De4dC3ll (Feb 11, 2020)

Pic link didn't work in initial message. Here's the picture. Hill along the side of the corn field.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I like to walk straight through the top of the hills and shoot rabbits that come out of the sides then turn around and go back through the area but zigzag instead of walking straight. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

If you find some ground brush stomp on them a time or two and sometimes da rabbit will come running out.


----------



## Kruise (Mar 15, 2016)

Find areas with briars or yellow grass. Low thick pines and especially overgrown apple orchards are good too. In the briars and yellow grass, especially after a fresh snow, I like to follow tracks slowly. Scan ahead of you and look for a brown ball, especially nestled up against the base of a tree. In the morning and mid day , If you see tracks going into a brush pile , or a patch of yellow grass, circle around and look to see if they passed through it. If not, and there’s no hole in the ground, look for that little black shiny eyeball. We have caught a few by hand over the years! Those buggers will sit super tight. For this type of hunting I like to use my PCP air rifle. Super accurate and really quiet. You can use a .22 with subsonic shells as well . Keeps from spooking other rabbits and you can pic them off at longer distances. I like to carry a crotch stick as a gun rest, and it doubles as a brush poker when you’re trying to get a dead bunny out of the briars. Lastly , I typically like to do the spot and stalk right before dark. The bunnies like to come out and feed versus heading to cover like early morning. Don’t be shy about asking for permission on private property if it meets the criteria either. Most people don’t mind rabbit hunters as long as you’re not shooting the Wife’s bird feeder cottontail ! I like to drive around good looking areas right at dusk cause the bunnies will be out. Scouting an area a day or two before from the warmth of a vehicle is easy. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Now that I don't have a rabbit hound I hunt like we did as kids. After a fresh snow ( the later in the morning the better) find a track and follow it but keep watching every bit of cover for dark brown fur or any eye. If you see a rabbit don't look away. It knows that you are there but thinks you can't see him. When you look away for even a couple of seconds he will run. So just track them then shoot them in the head with a 22 minus the scope.


----------



## De4dC3ll (Feb 11, 2020)

I don't have a 22 so I've been bringing my 12 Guage and using (at the recommendation of a friend) #6 shot high brass. That a decent load for getting the job done?


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Around here you will have to take their head off or have a mess.


----------



## miruss (Apr 18, 2003)

De4dC3ll said:


> Pic link didn't work in initial message. Here's the picture. Hill along the side of the corn field.


I wouldn't over look that standing corn ! I would be willing to bet money there are some that are staying out there!!


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

De4dC3ll said:


> I don't have a 22 so I've been bringing my 12 Guage and using (at the recommendation of a friend) #6 shot high brass. That a decent load for getting the job done?


#6 out of a 12ga is fine. Even #7.5 is good for cottontails. I prefer the "low brass" #6's as they're a little slower velocity and seem to help the pattern open up a little faster.

When cleaning game, I always follow the pellet tracks until I find the exit wound or the pellet that caused it. Using a trickle of water in the wound helps show the pellet track and flushes out fur/feathers that got pushed in.


----------



## reddog1 (Jan 24, 2009)

miruss said:


> I wouldn't over look that standing corn ! I would be willing to bet money there are some that are staying out there!!


Some of the best running I've ever had was running in standing corn. Not many chances for a shot but the music of the hounds is great


----------

